# Sample ACS Project report



## bjvinay (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi , 

Could anyone share across the sample ACS project report .


----------



## appli190 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Vinay, think u hav to prepare it on ur own


----------



## bjvinay (Jun 24, 2013)

Yup , I will prepare on my own with my experience , I want somthing as template . So that I dont submit something wrong and get years of experience reduced by ACS .


----------



## appli190 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Vinay, I am also writing the RPL project reports & going through these same thoughts at this moment. 

Just saw a post response from some other forum - 

"I have almost finished my RPL and about to submit. This task is not that hard even though it seems like hard when you look at it for the first time. The RPL is just precisely showcasing what you have learnt, how you have learnt and showing practical applications where you have used what you learnt. 
You need to write the RPL in the ACS project report form which you should download from the ACS website. 
Download and read the "key areas of knowledge" document to get an idea of what you need to describe in the RPL.

And then download the "ACS project report form" from the ACS website. 

Hope you find these helpful. I am still not allowed to post the direct URLs in this forum. But you can find those docs easily from google by typing what I included within double quotes "


----------



## jessiejames (May 27, 2013)

Writing ACS project report is not that difficult. as appli190 said reading key areas of knowledge is so useful to know what to write and how to write properly. Although I couldn't write it myself. There is website named What is RPL (Recognition of prior learning) for ACS that helped me.


----------



## hafsafazlul (Aug 22, 2013)

*Acs project*

hi i am hafsa , im also preparing a RPL in the ACS project form..... can anybody please send me a sample .......................i really needed a one!


----------



## hafsafazlul (Aug 22, 2013)

hafsafazlul said:


> hi i am hafsa , im also preparing a RPL in the ACS project form..... can anybody please send me a sample .......................i really needed a one! There are many websites in which if we pay in Euros we can get the RPL sample form, is it reliable?


----------



## hafsafazlul (Aug 22, 2013)

hi i am hafsa , im also preparing a RPL in the ACS project form..... can anybody please send me a sample .......................i really needed a one! There are many websites in which if we pay in Euros we can get the RPL sample form, is it reliable?


----------

